# Market 3.3.11



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone install market 3.3.11 on there OG DX running Liberty?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

No have not installed it. Figured I would wait a bit.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have it on my Droid X just minor UI changes works fine pretty smooth.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Have it on my Droid X just minor UI changes works fine pretty smooth.


What rom you on?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm running it p3droid's 605 aio. I would assume you can run it on any rom, no reason why you couldn't. Seems honycomb tables are having problems.


----------



## binary_jester (Nov 1, 2011)

I am running it on GB 4.5.605 rooted without a problem so far.


----------



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone have a link

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid Life has it...


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Bigxie said it will not work on Apex yet, will be fixed tonight.


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Works fine on my xoom, haven't tried on my DX yet though.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

germster said:


> Has anyone install market 3.3.11 on there OG DX running Liberty?


Im on Liberty. Just installed it. Works with no problems.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> Im on Liberty. Just installed it. Works with no problems.


Thanks


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm on Miui, how does one update the market?


----------

